# A VERY Miseading healthcare article.



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Having read the really awesome information provided by many forum members..

I think the enclosed article is very misleading and full of flaws..
Many of us who are considering moving to Spain are looking for good information in order to make informed choices can end up reading an article such as this and believe that we would have access to healthcare simply by buying a house! It's quite frightening that this sort of misinformation goes out unchecked!
Your opinions.... 

Healthcare

If you remain a UK resident whilst you spend time in Spain, your European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) should cover your immediate healthcare needs.

Every resident of Spain has a right to healthcare. The Spanish healthcare system is a non-contributory system paid from tax money. Each autonomous community has its own budget. If you are a non-EU national living in Spain, you are entitled to healthcare only if you are a legal resident and currently paying for social security. This means that you must either work in Spain or be self-employed there. Citizens of EU member states who are living in Spain should see if they can get international coverage from their country of origin. They will automatically have access to health coverage in Spain once they become legal Spanish residents.

f you are working in Spain, either for a company or as sole trader, you will be paying into the social security system and so will be able use the health service for all medical needs. Pensioners from EU countries are treated free of charge, but recent changes have introduced a charge for prescriptions to pensioners depending on their income in Spain. For example, a pensioner earning less than €18,000 (approx. £14,500) a year will have to pay 10% of the cost of their prescription medicine per year, and those earning greater amounts will pay more. Those living in Spain unregistered do not have access to medical care except in the case of emergency, pregnancy, contagious disease or if they are under 18. Doctors do however often treat patients regardless, or refer cases to the European Court of Human Rights.

Assuming you are a resident in Spain, once you have bought your property and moved into it, declared yourself resident at the town hall and at the tax authority, you will have the same rights to free healthcare as a Spanish person. The health service is extensive throughout the country so you will find your local health centre close by and will need to then register yourself and all family members. This is where you will go for routine medical services such as GPs, paediatricians and nurses. They will usually also provide a first call emergency service 24 hours a day. For anything other than an emergency, you will need an appointment and waiting times vary from centre to centre.

Specialists are based at the local hospitals and your GP will refer you when necessary. Local hospitals are well run, clean and efficient but rarely have extra facilities such as coffee shops or family rooms. Visiting times are longer than in the UK and there is often no limit to the number of people allowed to visit at one time, so it can become noisy. However, medical attention is generally very good and caring. All hospitals have outpatients departments. Nowadays many GPs and specialists speak English, but it is not advisable to assume they will.

There are numerous public and private hospitals and medical centres in Spain, and for those who have taken early retirement or are not working, private healthcare is the best option. This can be provided by UK Health Insurance providers or Spanish ones, and the cost will depend very much on your age and medical history. An example is Sanitas, a Spanish company which is part of BUPA who on average will charge around €800 (approx. £640) a year for couple over 50. Their private hospitals have staff who speak English as well as Spanish. With private insurance you can choose your hospital.

Shop around as you must consider what private health insurance companies provide and perhaps most importantly, what they don't! Read the small print. Most companies have their terms and conditions available in English. It is a good idea to go to a Spanish (or English) insurance broker who will shop around for your particular requirements.

Dentists are always private in Spain and are usually of a very high quality. However, they will usually require a high payment that is not covered by your health insurance. Medication can only be purchased at a pharmacy, Farmacías, but these will usually be found on every street.
Finally, you should understand that if you are resident in Spain, when you go to the UK you will only be entitled to NHS emergency services with your EHIC. You may therefore want to consider private medical insurance to cover you in both countries or in Europe as a whole.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I suspect it was written a long time ago ???, but its incorrect as things are now. It doesnt make things easy for wannabe expats does it!

Jo xxx


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

jojo said:


> I suspect it was written a long time ago ???, but its incorrect as things are now. It doesnt make things easy for wannabe expats does it!
> 
> Jo xxx


No, arrived in my inbox today, back in March hubby attended "A Place in the Sun live"... We get a weekly update from one of the exhibitors.. this was their latest offering...
..
.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Goldeneye said:


> Having read the really awesome information provided by many forum members..
> 
> I think the enclosed article is very misleading and full of flaws..
> It's quite frightening that those among us that are considering a move and looking for good information in order to make informed choices can end up reading an article such as this and believe that we would have access to healthcare simply by buying a house!
> ...


when so-called experts write this kind of thing it's no wonder people are confused!!

I've coloured the bits I consider to be totally wrong in red....... some of the rest is just rather vague...


unfortunately if people believe the totally wrong bits they will come very badly unstuck


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Goldeneye said:


> No, arrived in my inbox today, back in March hubby attended "A Place in the Sun live"... We get a weekly update from one of the exhibitors.. this was their latest offering...
> ..
> .


I still think its old - "A place in the Sun" are just rolling out old rubbish - tell em!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I suspect it was written a long time ago ???, but its incorrect as things are now. It doesnt make things easy for wannabe expats does it!
> 
> Jo xxx





Goldeneye said:


> No, arrived in my inbox today, back in March hubby attended "A Place in the Sun live"... We get a weekly update from one of the exhibitors.. this was their latest offering...
> ..
> .


even more worrying that it's meant to be up to date


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> even more worrying that it's meant to be up to date


It is irresponsible to say the least. They're supposed to know what they're talking about. It just proves they dont know and dont give a damn

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> It is irresponsible to say the least. They're supposed to know what they're talking about. It just proves they dont know and dont give a damn
> 
> Jo xxx


you have to wonder about a hidden agenda.....



oh I get it..... they want to sell properties......


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

> Visiting times are longer than in the UK and there is often no limit to the number of people allowed to visit at one time, so it can become noisy.


This paragraph is actually saying that they expect visitors to carry out the daily non medical care that the nurses dont do in Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> This paragraph is actually saying that they expect visitors to carry out the daily non medical care that the nurses dont do in Spain
> 
> Jo xxx


well that would be true....


what gets me the most about it is that it is leading people to believe that they can buy a property here , move in, & get free healthcare


afaik that has NEVER been the case....


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> well that would be true....
> 
> 
> what gets me the most about it is that it is leading people to believe that they can buy a property here , move in, & get free healthcare
> ...


It was in Valencia, but they changed the rules a few years back.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ving-spain/516105-registering-healthcare.html This is something worth looking at before you move??

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

playamonte said:


> It was in Valencia, but they changed the rules a few years back.


ah yes, I forgot about that - it didn't last long did it?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Very recently I saw an equally misleading article posted elsewhere - it had emanated from the Foreigners' Department of the Ayuntamiento de Nerja.

That really is scary.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Very recently I saw an equally misleading article posted elsewhere - it had emanated from the Foreigners' Department of the Ayuntamiento de Nerja.
> 
> That really is scary.


that _is _worrying


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> that _is _worrying


The person who posted it said they were taking it up with the Foreigners' Department (in writing) to point out the inaccuracies, so I hope they will take it on board.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> that _is _worrying


It is worrying. People read this stuff and then we on the forum tell them something different - Who should they believe??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> It is worrying. People read this stuff and then we on the forum tell them something different - Who should they believe???
> 
> Jo xxx


need you ask


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> need you ask


:biggrin1: I know. But if you're seriously studying and researching........ An official directive?? or a bunch of expats, who on the surface (as we're often told) seem "negative" and intent on bursting bubbles

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> :biggrin1: I know. But if you're seriously studying and researching........ An official directive?? or a bunch of expats, who on the surface (as we're often told) seem "negative" and intent on bursting bubbles
> 
> Jo xxx


you're right


& of course an official directive should be correct - but just because it came from the ayto doesn't mean it's right - certainly in that case

our deputy mayor has a habit of posting vague & often misleading info aimed at the expats in the town, on FB - I'm not sure he _means _to be misleading - but he often is


I correct him frequently, & to be fair he does 'correct himself' immediately

I get my info from the govt directives that everyone is supposed to follow, I know that not all offices do, but they should


----------



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

Goldeneye said:


> Having read the really awesome information provided by many forum members..
> 
> I think the enclosed article is very misleading and full of flaws..
> Many of us who are considering moving to Spain are looking for good information in order to make informed choices can end up reading an article such as this and believe that we would have access to healthcare simply by buying a house! It's quite frightening that this sort of misinformation goes out unchecked!
> ...


If you add the word "permanent" in front of "resident" then it's true. So some people where I live (not me though) would argue that it's not "Misleading" but rather "mistyping" .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TSN.IMM said:


> If you add the word "permanent" in front of "resident" then it's true. So some people where I live (not me though) would argue that it's not "Misleading" but rather "mistyping" .


but that only applies to those who were registered as resident before April 2012


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

TSN.IMM said:


> If you add the word "permanent" in front of "resident" then it's true. So some people where I live (not me though) would argue that it's not "Misleading" but rather "mistyping" .


No, I disagree. Xabiachica has it right.

For newcomers to Spain, there is no 'right of healthcare'. You have to pay for it in Spain.


----------



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> No, I disagree. Xabiachica has it right.
> 
> For newcomers to Spain, there is no 'right of healthcare'. You have to pay for it in Spain.


Thanks for correcting. It's obvious that I am out of date. There are new rules in 2012: BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-2012-5403


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TSN.IMM said:


> Thanks for correcting. It's obvious that I am out of date. There are new rules in 2012: BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-2012-5403


yes...it all changed 2 years ago......


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's always dangerous trusting articles on property sales websites. They can't be relied on to keep updating the information every time the laws change (which is depressingly often!) 

The same applies on forums; what was true when someone arrived in 2008 might be completely different now. Then there is the added confusion caused by differences between the regions. 

For example, in Andalucia until very recently people who had lived here for years were registered at the state healthcare clinics and even getting hospital treatment using their EHIC cards, which are only supposed to be for people on holiday!

So it's always best to stick to government sources where possible. The British Consulate is pretty good at providing up-to-date information - although there are a few annoying gaps and they aren't much use to Canadians!

https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> No, I disagree. Xabiachica has it right.
> 
> For newcomers to Spain, there is no 'right of healthcare'. You have to pay for it in Spain.


Well, there is a right to healthcare, just not FREE healthcare. 

The only group who can legally be refused treatment are "sin papeles" (undocumented immigrants from outside the EU), and most doctors will ignore that nasty little law.


----------

